
Falcon 9 booster preparing for reuse testing at KSC - mjbellantoni
https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2016/04/falcon-9-booster-reuse-testing-ksc/
======
Gravityloss
With frequent cheap access to space, we must develop asteroid resource usage.

With asteroid resources, you can fly propellants and materials to anywhere in
the solar system very easily. This is because they have very shallow and
gentle gravity wells. Earth, Moon, Mars, all have deep steep gravity wells,
which you can't leave with electric propulsion and you need a lot of delta
vee. Bringing things from Earth just to low orbit means 98 units of rocket and
2 units of payload.

Imagine traveling with a credit card instead of having to bring everything
bottled, canned and packed up from home.

------
hga
_Mr. Musk had described this first-time processing event as like a “dog
catching a bus”, per working out what to do next._

~~~
mjbellantoni
The description seems to be pretty apt if you check out some of the videos of
the work being done dockside upon the stage's return to shore.

